# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صور تعبر عن اسمك...

## @Abu Ali@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم جميعآ* 

*وبعد* 

*موضوعي هو عبارة عن صور تعبر عن إسمك* 

*و أول شخص ببدأ به* 

*صديقي وحبيبي* 



*...شاطئ الجراح...*


**



*...همس الصمت...*


**



*...بحر العجائب...*

**

*...حسسينو...*


**

*ما عرفت ويش أحط لك ولا اقدر انساك عزيز*



*...وردة محمدية...*

**



*...دمعة على السطور...*

**



*...دمعة طفلة يتيمة...*


**



*...شواطئ الشوق...*


**





*...مضراوي...*


**




*...أنين القلب...*

**





*إلي عودة لي أكمل لعض الأسماء اللتي لم تكنب* 

*وشكرآ* 

*أخوكمـ أبو علي (( همسات نور))*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*كتير حلوووين كيوت*


*وتستهلون يأعضاء شبكة الناصرة*  
*خيوو ابوعلي*  
*دمت مبدع*  
*ولا تحرمنا من ابدعك*  
*نتظار ابدعك* 
*تحياتي*  
*روعه*

----------


## حسسينو

_يسلمووو اخوي ابو علي الغالي وبصراحة تعبير جميل_ 

_وانتا في القلب اخوي وماننساك_ 

_الله يعطيك العافيه على الطرح المبدع والجميل والمجهود الاكثر من  رائع صفحتك منوره ابوعلي_

_موضوع مميز وانتا كلك مميز اخوي_ 

_بحفظ الباري عز وجل_

__

----------


## مضراوي

][موضوع ولا أروع ][
][ يعطيك الف عافيه يالغالي ][
][وفكرة الموضوع جميله جدا ][
][ تحياتي لك مضراوي ][

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*روعة الدنيا , حسسينو , مضراوي* 

*يسلموااااااااااا على المرور نورتوا الموضوع بوجودكم الله لايحرمنا من هيك طله* 


*تقبلوا تحياتي* 

*...**أخوكم أبو علي ...*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*موضوع رااائع ومميز أخي أبوعلي*
*والصور معبرة وحلوة ..*
*تسلم يمناك ويعطيك العااافية على ماتقدمه ..*
*تقبل خااالص تحياتي لك..*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*سلمت يمناك خيي ابو علي...*

*بس صورة انين القلب فطرت قلبي << ما فيه وحدة الطف...*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*تسلم خيو ابو علي*

*كلك ذوق وايد حلوين ومعبرييين*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*دوم في تألق تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## آنسة دراقة

مرررة حلوويين

بس انا وين  اسمي ...؟؟؟


مو تنسااني !!

----------


## قمر دنياي

يسلموو على الموضوع 
موفق

----------


## همس الصمت

الطرح جميل جداً
والصورة حقتي الصراحه
مررررررة عجبتني
وأحسها تعبر عني الى حد كبير ..



تم حفظ الصورة ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية أخوي على الصورة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## MOONY

احس الصور كلهم معبرين عن الاسماء بوضوح 
يعطيك العافيه
وإن شاء الله يكون لاسمنا نصيب
تحياتي

----------


## زهور الامل

*كل صوره تعبر عن نك نيم صاحبها*
*الفكره حلوه وجميله راقت لي* 
*يسلمو خيووو ابوعلي*

----------


## أعشق أمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
ماشاء الله صور حلوييين واحسهم تعبر 
عن الاعضاء ...
يعطيك الله الف عافيه خوي ابو علي 
مو تنساني وتنسى حبيبتي همسة ألـــــــم..
تحياتي ,,

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلام*  
*خلونا* 
*نكمل الأسماء والصور*  

*نبدأ بي أختي*  
*...روعة الدنيا..* 
** 


*...نسيم الذكريات...* 
** 


*...قمر دنياي...* 

** 


*...MOONY...* 

** 


*...زهور الأمل...* 

** 


*...أعشق أمي...* 
 


*...همسة ألم...* 

** 


*سأعود لكم لي أكمل...* 

*تقبلوا تحياتي* 
*أخوكم أبوعلي*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

كثير معبرين ومناسبين لا أسماء والصور 

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي

----------


## قمر دنياي

تسلم اخوي ابو علي والصوره حلوه واااجد 
وتناسب الاسم 
موفق

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حقيقه ان الطرح جميل ويتطلب جهد منك اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك ننتظر جديدك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

موضوع حلو و متميز .. بس صورتي احس فيه قسوه  
مشكور اخوي ابو علي على الجهود العظيم 
ما ننحرم من ابداعاتك الجديده الرائعه

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلام* 

*عدنا لكمـ لي نكمل الأسماء والصور* 


*...ملكة سبأ...*

**


*...آنسة دراقة...*


**



*...أميرة المرح...*


*[IMG]http://img114.**************/img114/4615/10bb0.jpg[/IMG]*



*...عيون لاتنام...*


**



*...أنين...*


*[IMG]http://img160.**************/img160/9646/801u051mhi2.jpg[/IMG]*




*...إبتسامة بريئة...*


**




*نعود لكمـ لي نكمل*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

يسلمووو الموضوع حلو

----------


## أموله

انتظر صورتي ~ْ

----------


## thefactor

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم واحفظنا بهم
سلمـت يداك
مـوـضوع بقمــة الـروعة
لاتحرمينـا من ج’ـديدكـ ،،

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

صور مرررررررره روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
يسلموووووووو على الطرح  ونشاء الله يكون لاسمنا نصيبا

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اني انتظر صوررررتي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

يسلمووو خيووو 

الصوره كيووت جنااان 


ماتوقعت اني اكون وحده من هم بس يسلموووو 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

لا تحرمنا من ابدعك

تحياتي 

روعة

----------


## @Abu Ali@

أعود لكمـ بعد إمتحان التحصيلي 

إن شاء الله لان انساء أي أحد 

الجميع شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ على الردود الجميلة


  :closedeyes: *ودي أكمل الأن ولكن ا**لأختبار قريب سأعود لكمـ*  :no:

----------


## سحابة نور

واااااااااااااوو 


رووعة اخوي صج تعبر عن اسماء الاعضاء

يعطيك العافية


لا عدمنا جديدك


تحياتي

----------


## ward roza <3

واووووووووو يجنوووو موتنسوني ابي اشوف الابداعات اخوي 


مشكووور

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلامـ*


*نكمل* 



*...أميرة الفرح...*


**




*...أنين...*





**



*...أموله...*


**



*...قطعة سكر...*


**



*...أزهار اللوتس...*



**



*...مولاتي يازهراء...*


**





*...سحابة نور...*


**






*لن عودة لنكمل ...*

----------


## قمر دنياي

صور حلوه كثييييير
ننتظر التكمله ........

----------


## ورده محمديه

**


*وااااااااااو*
*وش هالحركات الا عليك أخوي همسات*

*رووووعه*
*طلعت ذوووويق* 
*اجدت في اختيارك* *للصور* 
*من جد صور معبره* 
*تسلم الايادي* 
*موفق.. وعساك على القوه*

----------


## ward roza <3

يسلمووووو اخوي صور حلوين 

وخاصة حقت اموووووله

----------


## ملكة سبأ

نعم انه الهدهد في مملكتي 

اخوي ابو علي شكراً على جهودك

----------


## ward roza <3

اخوي ابو علي متى التكملة

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

يسلموا أخوي على الصورة




صحيح ذوق 

ابهجت قلبي عبارة أحب أرددها
وجدتها في الصورة

** يا مولاتي يا فاطمة اغيثيني **

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*...حب ال محمد ...*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*...شبكة الناصرة...*


**




*انت الشمس الذي تشرق لتضي منتدانا* 

*وجعلت كل من فيه مرتبط بالأخرى وكأننا أسرة واحدة كل* 

*هذا من ما تبدله من مجهود رائع* 

*تستحق الشكر عليه .*



*ماقلته : لتو والله أنه خارج من القلب وليس مجاملة والكل يشهد بأنك الشمس اللتي تشرق في منتدانا.*



*وشكرآ.*

----------


## تحطيم كول

حلو

----------


## همسة ألم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> ماشاء الله صور حلوييين واحسهم تعبر 
> عن الاعضاء ...
> يعطيك الله الف عافيه خوي ابو علي 
> مو تنساني وتنسى حبيبتي همسة ألـــــــم..
> تحياتي ,,



 :embarrest:   :embarrest: 
* عشوقوه* 
*تسلمييييييييييييييييي عمري* 
*على انك تذكريني ويااك* 
*مشكوورة وبي يوفقك ويرجعك* 
*بالسلامة* 
*موفقه حبيبتي* 
*تحيآآتووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> *...أعشق أمي...* 
>  
> 
> 
> *مرررررررررررررره حلوووه  واحسها تناسبك عشوقوووه*
> 
> *...همسة ألم...* 
> 
> ** 
> ...




*تسلمم أخووووووووووي أبو علي على الطرح الررااائع* 
*وعلى الصور الحلويين والمعبريييييييين* 
**

*موفق ..*
*تحيآآتووووووووووووو*

----------


## أموله

يأإلبي البها 

يسسلموو

----------


## رحيق الامل

بي صراحه الطرح
في قمت الروعه
ومن المتابعين
بس من خلف الكوليش
هههههه
تحياتي
رحيق الامل

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو علي 
بصراحة مجهود رووعة 
لكن لاتنساني

----------


## روابي الروح

يسلمووووووووو خيو ابو علي تعبير رائع لا عدمناك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جهد كبير منك اخويي الكريم
والله عليك حركات حلوه
انشوف اسمي اذا يتجسد بالصور شو يطلع
جاري الأنتظار

----------


## روح منسيه

صور حلوووه واجد وفي نفس الوقت 

معبره عن الاسماء وقريبه منها 

يسلمو خيوو

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يعطيك العوافي ابو علي

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

لأإ والله تراني بزعل ؟’!

وين صورتي ؟!/ 

انتظر هع

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلم

بس انتظر صورتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مرحباااا أخوي أبو علي
مجهود رائع جداً تستحق التقييم 
تسلم إيدك وننتظر البقية بإذن الله 
ربي يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي



أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*انشاء الله لان أنساء أحد* 

*ولكن هذه الفتره مشغول قليلآ* 

*أعدكم سوف أكمل*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو ابو اعلي ع الصوره الجونان
لاتحرمنا من كل ابداعاتك وتميزك اخوي
لاعدمنا جديدك وابداعك المميز
دمت بوود... واحتراآام

----------


## نبض الحياه

يعطيك الف عافيه خيووووووووووو

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

_أشكرك أخي أبو علي على هذه الصورة الجميلة و لكن الأجمل أنها منك_
_و لكن هناك شيء في الصورة لم يتجسد ألا و هو الجرح ,, الجرح ليسَ هنا؟!!!_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*سلام* 

*جميعآ* 




*...عفاف الهدى ...*


**



*...رحيق الامل...* 


**



*...لسـعة شـقأإوه ~;...*

**


*...أسيرة شوق...*



*لي عودة*

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية 
عبجتني صورة لسعة شقاوة هع 
في الانتظااار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكور يابو علي 

اشكرك على الصوره الرائعه 
تسلم اناملك

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو صووور جدا رااائعه ومعبره عن الاسماااء 
خيي ابو علي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
موفق

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك الف عافيه مجهود راااااائع*

*عساك دوم ع القوه خيي ابو علي*

*الصور الجديده كثير نايس كلك ذوق ياذوق*

*تقبل تحياتي لك ’’’’’’’’’’بحووووور’’’’’’’’’’*

----------


## رحيق الامل

يسلمو اخوي ابو علي 
على الطوره الحلوى



مرره عجبتني
وبخليها تو قيعي خخخخخخخخ
تحياتي
رحيق الامل

----------


## حلاالكون

صور على مسمى 
مره حلووووين
انتظر أسمي :)

----------


## اعشق ابي

حلوين

----------


## اعشق ابي

ابو علاوي نبي نشوغ البقية

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*على أمرك خيتو إنشاء الله الليلة*

----------


## Habit Roman

الله حركاتات الصور

يالله ابو علوي ننتظر صورنا 

اوكيشن

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

وين باقي الصور ابو علي :(

----------


## عنيده

صور حلووه اخوي جدا جدا .. 

يعطيك العافيه اخوي .. 

موفق اخوي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زمان عن هالصفحه 
يا ابو علي

----------


## شهد الأحزان

ماشاء الله صور حلوة

صور غايه في الروعه

يسلمووو اخي ع الموضوع

ننتظر جديدكِ المميز

تحياتي.

----------


## ḀἡǥəĽ

تسلـم اخوي ع الاهدائـآت وبمـآ ان انت مااهديتني بــس بعــد مشكووور ,,

=)

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووا ع الطرح

----------


## كبرياء

هههه والله طررح حلوو من جد ..]
آلله يسـآإأعدك إأخوي و تسوي الشبكه كلهآ ..~
تسسلم ..!
ومـآننحرم ..~

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

مجهود روعه منك آبو علي :) 

تسلم الإيدين ’’}

وربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،

ووننتظر التكمله ..~

لآخلا ولآعدم

سي يو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مجهود رائع اخوي :ongue:  والله يكون بعونك تكمل البقيه :amuse: 

تسلم الايادي يخليك ربي لحبابك يا كريم

----------


## نبض قلب

موضوع رووووووووووعه ..

ويني انا عنه من زمااااااان 

ننتظر التكمله خيوو ويعطيك الصحه والعافيه يارب ..  :smile1:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

حـــــلوه فكرت الموضوع 

ولطشت بعض الصور غاويات ^^

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ما شاء الله...

صور في غاية الروعة

تسلم يمينك خيي

موفق

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## ward roza <3

> *...حب ال محمد ...*



 


صورة جدا حلوة وخاصة اسماء اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

مشكووور اخوي

----------

